# Cherry Creek at Arapahoe - what do you do?



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

I rode the Cherry Creek trail from E-470 to CC State Park over the weekend, hoping there'd be some progress on the Arapahoe underpass. No luck.

So as I see it, there are three options:
1. Ride down Arapahoe from the soccer field to Jordan
2. Ride across the soccer fields and get on Dawson to Jordan
3. Exit once you cross under Broncos Parkway and take Jameson to Jordan.

I ended up doing 1. again because I didn't want to backtrack all the way to Broncos PW, and traffic wasn't bad on a Sunday morning. It's still infuriating that they can't put in 100 yards of concrete under Arapahoe and finish the thing (or put up a sign that says Trail Ends).

Anybody got a favorite?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Coming from the south I stay on the trail until it ends at the soccer field entrance just right of the soccer field and next to it's parking lot. That is the field(s) most north and closest to the stores. From there I continue out the road that goes out behind the stores (Dick's, etc) to the light at Arapahoe. I make the left at the light and ride the 1/8th mile or so on Arapahoe until I get to the entrance at the gas station up on that little hill. I turn into the gas station entrance road and go thru the parking lot to the back side. I take that exit out to Jordan and stay on it until I get to the street with the sign for Cherry Creek trail. I turn right on that street and go to the trail entrance.

Coming back South I stay on Jordan to the light at Arapahoe. I use the turn lane / signal and make the left onto Arapahoe and ride it down to the turn in to the soccer fields. That is a bit more tricky because you need to be FAST if you are riding the turn lane/signal onto Arapahoe. Very wide with cars everywhere.


----------



## southlogan (Jan 8, 2012)

Cherry Creek Trail @ Arapahoe - A bike ride in Aurora, CO

This, both ways.


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

That looks like the least dangerous route so far that doesn't involve cutting across a soccer field.


----------

